# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Paradigmenwechsel bei der Hormontherapie

## BurgerH

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

auf der gestrigen Sitzung des uro-onkologischen Arbeitskreises in Mannheim wurde im Rahmen einer Diskussion von Prof. Michel, Chefarzt der Urologie an der Universitätsmedizin Mannheim folgende These aufgestellt:

_"Es zeichne sich bei der Hormontherapie ein Paradigmenwechsel ab.
Weg von der dauerhaften und lebenslangen Hormontherpaie mit LHRH oder GnRH-Hemmern hin zur intermittierenden* oder zur Monotherapie mit Antiandrogenen."

_Als Grund führte er die Nebenwirkungen bei der Testosteronunterdrückung an wie die Herz-Kreislaufrisiken und Osteoporose, die immer mehr ins Blickfeld geraten.  Die Antiandrogentherapie dagegen hat den Vorteil, dass sie das Testosteron nicht unterdrückt und insgesamt weniger Nebenwirkungen hat.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

* intermittierend = unterbrechend

----------


## Pinguin

*Ein Umdenken an breiter und kompetenter Front*

Hallo Hansjörg, das nenne ich mal eine frohe Osterbotschaft. Endlich ist das eingetreten, wofür ich mich nach der letztlich doch recht strapaziösen DHB (Dreifache Hormonblockade nach Leibowitz) seit nunmehr fast 4 Jahren stark gemacht habe, nämlich dem Erhalt des Testosteronspiegels. Ich freue mich für alle zukünftig nach dieser neuen Festlegung therapierte Betroffene.


*"Es gibt Medikamente, bei denen besteht die Hauptwirkung aus Nebenwirkungen."*
(Uhlenbruck)

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Hutschi,
die neue Therapie ist noch nicht im Einsatz ! Es zeichnet sich ab...... !!
Erfahrungsgemäß wird es leider noch Jahre dauern bis die Betroffenen von diesem neuen Weg profitieren können.
Insofern werden die Betroffenen noch den Hormonentzug der Gegenwart akzeptieren müssen. Ob es dann unbedingt die "Dreifache" eines bekannten Musters sein sollte, ist die Frage aller Fragen. Seit fast 10 Jahre werden aussagefährige Ergebnisse angekündigt. Sie liegen nicht vor und deshalb bin ich sehr, sehr vorsichtig. Ganz wenige " Schwalben" machen noch keinen Sommer. Unser Informationsstand sollte für meinen Standpunkt gültig sein.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Forumsfreunde,

die Info von Hansjörg finde ich äußerst interessant.

Ich habe eine Prostatektomie sowie -nach wieder ansteigendem PSA- eine Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge hinter mir. Parallel zur Strahlentherapie habe ich Casodex 150mg/Tag eingenommen. Dabei ist der PSA-Wert deutlich abgefallen (siehe mein Profil).

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Situation, dass mein PSA wieder mit kurzer (3 -4 Monate) Verdopplungszeit ansteigt.

Der Chefarzt einer Uniklinik hat mir zur weiteren Therapie folgendes geraten:

Auf jeden Fall zur intermittierenden Therapie. Dabei folgendes Vorgehen: Abwarten, bis der PSA-Wert eine Größenordnung von 15 bis 25 erreicht hat, dann für 15 Monate eine Monotherapie mit Casodex 150 mg/Tag. Während der Therapie den PSA-Wert relativ dicht beobachten, um einen Anstieg sofort zu bemerken. Er rechnet damit, dass der PSA deutlich abfällt und auch nach der Beendigung der Therapie nach 15 Monaten für einige Zeit unten bleibt.

Ob in der zweiten Phase der intermittierenden Therapie wieder nur eine Monotherapie mit Casodex oder eine LHRH-Therapie gemacht werden sollte, würde er vom Ergebnis des ersten Zyklus abhängig machen.

Bemerkenswert fand ich, dass er bis zu dem relativ hohem PSA von 15 bis 25 warten würde, bis er mit dem ersten Zyklus beginnt.


Hallo Hutschi, du hattest mir in einem anderen Thread bereits zu eine Casodex- Monotherapie geraten. Damit lagst Du ja voll auf dieser Linie.

Mir bleibt im Moment nur, die weitere PSA-Entwicklung abzuwarten.


Welche Gedanken und Infos habt ihr zu dieser intermittierenden Monotherapie.


Insbesondere würde mich natülich auch die Meinung unserer Mediziner Strahlentherapeut Daniel, dessen prägnanten Infos und Beuteilungen ich sehr schätze, aber auch vom Urologen fs, der leider nur noch sehr selten schreibt, interessieren.

Viele Grüße an alle

Wolfgang

----------


## Heinz Kurt

Hallo Franz,
die "neue" Therapie praktiziere ich seit über 10 Jahren, siehe meine Historie.
Allen Betroffenen einen guten Verlauf wünscht Heinz Kurt

----------


## Conobar

Hallo, 
auch ich habe mich nach der DHB für eine Monotherapie mit Bicalutamid(Casodex) 150 mg plus 5 mg Finasterid entschieden. Durch die zusätzliche Einnahme von Finasterid konnte ich nachweislich den DHT Spiegel senken. Meine Vorraussetzungen sind anders als bei Prostaektomierten, scheint aber zu funktionieren.( s. mein Profil)
Leider könner wir bei unserer Therapiewahl auf keine umfangreiche Statistik zurückgreifen, auch mir helfen nur die Aussagen von Bekannten und Freunden, die diese Therapie schon erfolgreich seit z.T. mehr als 10 Jahren praktizieren.
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg bei der Therapiewahl.
MfG

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Wolfgang,




> Welche Gedanken und Infos habt ihr zu dieser intermittierenden Monotherapie.


es war Rustra, also Rudolf, der das Thema Testosteronerhalt erstmals sehr ausführlich aus amerikanischer Sicht ins Gespräch brachte, weil wohl nicht erst Dr. Bob Leibowitz erkannt hatte, dass man mit einer Überdosis von in den Körper eingebrachter Testosteronmenge sogar in hoffnungslosen Fällen Betroffenen helfen konnte, d.h. das tumore Geschehen wurde gestoppt und deutlich zurückgeführt. Es klingt schon abenteuerlich, wenn man andererseits bedenkt, wofür jemand mal den Nobelpreis für Medizin bekommen hat, nämlich für die Feststellung, man könne ein Prostatakarzinom durch Testosteronentzug z. B. mit einer Entfernung der Hoden Schach matt setzen. Wahrscheinlich wird es tatsächlich so sein, dass beide Varianten zutreffen können, aber individuell vom einzelnen Patienten abhängig sind, also man keine allgemein gültige Aussage hierzu treffen kann. Man könnte es fast als experimentelle Lösung ansehen, bei der vorher auch der sonstige körperliche Zustand eines Menschen eine Rolle spielen wird. Immerhin hat auch schon ein allseits im Forum bekannter Urologe dieses Experiment gewagt.
Zurück zu Dir, Wolfgang, es ist auf jeden Fall angebracht, die Monotherapie mit einem Antiandrogen zu intermittieren. Mir hat zuletzt 50 mg Casodex täglich gereicht, wobei ich vorrätiges Proscar noch mit verbraucht habe. Ich würde aber schon ab 15 ng/ml beginnen. Ich hatte schon ausgehend von ca. 8 ng/ml nach knapp 2 Monaten einen PSA von 0.86 ng/ml. Wegen der danach folgenden IMRT habe ich auch Casodex dann abgesetzt und bin nun seit fast 3 Jahren ohne Medikament. Wolfgang, ich wünsche Dir einen weiteren günstigen Verlauf.


*"Nie überlegen, was morgen sein wird, sondern das tun, was man heute tun kann"*
(Karl Raimund Popper)

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Hallo Franz,
> die "neue" Therapie praktiziere ich seit über 10 Jahren, siehe meine Historie.
> Allen Betroffenen einen guten Verlauf wünscht Heinz Kurt



Hallo Heinz Kurt,

habe Deine o.a. Bemerkung nicht ganz verstanden.

Franz bezieht sich mit "neuer" Therapie offensichtlich auf die intermittierende, testosteron-erhaltende alleinige Antiandrogen Therapie (Casodex 150 mg).

Habe gerade Dein Profil studiert und dort gelesen, dass Du in den vergangenen 10 Jahren immer intermittierende ADT2 oder ADT3 Zyklen gemacht hast.
Während dieser Zyklen war doch Dein Testo immer tief runtergefallen!

Vielleicht kannst Du das mal klären.

Ich bin an dieser Unterhaltung persönlich sehr interessiert, weil ich meine erste ADT3 vor14 Monaten beendet hatte und bei jetzt leicht steigendem PSA (im Augenblick 0.3) anfange, mir über einen nächsten Schritt Gedanken zu machen.

Nachdem ich meine Testo-Rückkehr sehr geniesse und merke, wie mich die ADT3 doch geschlaucht hatte, denke ich auch über einen Casodex/Avodart Versuch nach ("sequentielle HB" nach Strum), wenn Das PSA so etwa 3.0 erreichen sollte.

Grüsse     Klaus

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Hm, vielleicht kommt ja noch mehr. Eigentlich müssten an diesem Thema alle interessiert sein, die eine Hormonblockade machen. Vielleicht ist aber diese "neue" Richtung nur bei wenigen Institutionen in der Anwendung, lautete doch bisher -wie Hutschi schon anmerkte- überwiegend das Credo "runter mit dem Testosteron".

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Tschüs

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo,
wenn ich die Aussagen zu den Thema "Testosteronerhalt" bzw. dessen künstliche Anreicherung
im Zusammenhang mit der Behandlung des Prostatakrebses lese, habe ich viele Fragen.
Nur wer beantwortet diese bzw. wann kommen konkrete Aussagen damit z.B. die Selbsthilfegruppen im BPS den Betroffenen gezielte Informationen liefern können ? 

Wenn ich mir bewußt mache, dass tausende von Betroffenen täglich alles daran setzen den Testosteronwert zu drücken und dieser Weg fraglich ist, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter. Es muß doch möglich sein zu diesem Komplex brauchbare Hinweise/Aussagen zu liefern. Mit den zumindest für mich nicht umsetzbaren Hinweisen aus "Hamburg" kann ich fast nichts anfangen geschweige den Inhalt einem Betroffenen und u.U. einem Urologen vermitteln.

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Franz, um einen Anfang zu finden, was alles aus der Feder von Rudolf hier im Forum zum Thema Testosteron publiziert wurde, habe ich eben einfach in die Suchmaske Testosteron eingegeben und den Benutzernamen Rustra und noch auf Beiträge geklickt. Es kommt sehr viel zum Vorschein. Ich beginne mal mit diesem Thread, bei dem es zunächst auch um das Herz geht: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=Testosteron Ich bleibe am Ball. Möglich, dass Rudolf doch wieder mal einen Blick ins Forumsgeschehen wirft und sich selbst einschaltet, nachdem nun ganz offensichtlich Interesse an diesem Thema aufgekommen ist.

P.S.: Hier noch ein paar Beiträge von Rudolf: 

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=Testosteron
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=Testosteron
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=Testosteron
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ht=Testosteron

wobei es schade ist, dass die promann-Links sich nicht mehr öffnen lassen.

*"Die glücklichsten Stunden des Forschers sind nicht die der Anerkennung, sondern die der Erkenntnis*"
(Hans-Jürgen Quadbeck-Seeger)

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Hutschi,
ich danke Dir für die Mühen. Allerdings sagen die Forumsbeiträge nichts darüber aus wie diese Erkenntnisse sich nun auf die die laufenden "Hormonblockaden" aus der Sicht der Betroffenen auswirken sollen. So weitermachen wie bisher und einfach wieder zur Tagesordnung übergehen ?  Es muß doch verbindlich aus der Ärzteschaft die Aussage kommen wie der PK unter den Testosteronerkenntnissen behandelt werden muß. Es gilt doch wohl immer noch der Tatbestand, dass der Pk sich vom Testosteron "ernährt" ?

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Franz,




> Es gilt doch wohl immer noch der Tatbestand, dass der Pk sich vom Testosteron "ernährt" ?


das ist leider in der Tat so. Nach den vielen Recherchen, die Rudolf unternommen hatte, blieben letztlich mehr Fragezeichen als dringend notwendige Antworten. In der gegenwärtigen Situation bleibt einem Betroffenen im Grunde genommen nur eine Entscheidung, die er selbst treffen muss, nämlich nie mehr auf Testo zu verzichten und dann möglicherweise tatsächlich in Kauf zu nehmen, dass der Tumor mit Testosteron munter wächst; oder durch medikamentöse Eingriffe die Hoden zu manipulieren und dabei gleichzeitig die bekannten unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen wie Schwindel, Schwäche, Bluthochdruck und allgemeines Unwohlsein auf sich zu laden. Man sollte aber auch nicht übersehen, dass etwa 5% Testosteron in den Niebennieren produziert und beim Nichteinsetzen eines 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmers wie Proscar oder Avodart von der Prostata selbst Dihydrotestosteron erzeugt wird, was für die Metastasenbildung mit verantwortlich ist, es also in jedem Fall sinnvoller ist, durch ein Antiandrogen die Rezeptoren an der Prostata zu blockieren. Für Dich als SHG-Leiter, lieber Franz, bleibt zunächst grundsätzlich alles so, wie in Deinem obigen Zitat ersichtlich. Immerhin ist jedoch ein Anfang beim Umdenken gemacht, so dass der einzelne Betroffene einen ersten Hinweis für eine eigenständige Entscheidung hat. Ob es richtig sein wird, wissen sicher auch die nicht, die die neue Botschaft verkündet haben. Möglich, dass es ein 50 : 50 ergäbe, wenn das durch Studien belegt werden könnte.

*"Wer zuletzt lacht - hat die längste Leitung*"
(George Bernard Shaw)

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Hutschi,

Ab welchem Testowert soll man das Proscar oder Avodart einsetzen wenn man schon Knochenmetastasen hat? Ich habe zur Zeit einen Testowert von 0,32.

Gruß
Jürgen + Waltraud

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Waltraud + Jürgen, der Testowert 0.32 drückt aus, dass eine Hormonblockade funktioniert hat. Schon ab einem Wert von 0.5 gilt diese Einschätzung, wobei in früheren Empfehlungen von eher 0.2 die Rede war. Es besteht ein gewisser Zusammenhang, dass durch die Einnahme von Avodart sich der Testowert günstiger darstellt. Diese Tatsache wird allerdings eher von den Patienten begrüßt, die grundsätzlich prophylaktisch Avodart einsetzen. Ob auch bei schon bestehenden Metastasen eine Reduzierung erreicht werden kann, erscheint mir eher fraglich. Es gibt hierzu wohl auch keine Studien.

----------


## Anonymous2

Hallo Hutschi,
besser hätte ich es auch nicht beantworten können. Also vielen Dank und ich hoffe, Dir dann irgendwann auch einmal behilflich sein zu können.

----------


## wolf44

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe einen Gleason von 4+5. 

Nach meiner OP im Jahr 2005 ist der PSA nie unter die Nachweisgrenze gefallen und innerhalb von 3 Jahren von 0,2 auf fast 1 gestiegen. Nachdem eine Bestrahlung nicht möglich war (siehe Profil) hat mir mein Urologe Casodex 150 als Monotherapie verordnet. Innerhalb von 4 Monaten war der PSA bei kleiner 0,02 und liegt nach zwei weiteren Jahren immer noch bei kleiner 0,01. Ich habe nach einem Jahr Casodex den Testosteronwert nehmen lassen, weil ich ziemliche Schwitzattacken habe. Mein Wert lag bei 9,41 - Richtwert des Labors 3 - 9. 

Mein Urologe möchte die Casodex Monotherapie am liebsten ununterbrochen lebenslang durchführen. Deshalb ist es auch für mich interessant, welche Erfahrungen andere Männer mit einer Unterbrechung und einer eventuellen zweiten Casodextherapie gemacht haben.

Gruß Wolf

----------


## ruggero1

Lieber Hans-Jürgen,
könntest du mal darlegen, was du unter "intermittierend" verstehst? Ich  dache bisher, dass ich dies praktizieren würde, weil ich so ungefähr  alle vier Monate (nachdem mein PSA-Wert wieder auf  größer oder gleich  10 gestiegen ist)  zwei Monate Flutamid nehme, und dann ist mein  PSA-Wert wieder unten. Jetzt bezeichnet Wolfgang eine 15-monatige Casodex-Einnahme als intermittierend (siehe oben), was mir als viel zu lang erscheint. 
Hinsichtlich Testosteron hat sich mein Arzt  bei meiner Monotherapie mit Flutamid  nie sonderlich dafür interessiert (und ich auch nicht), da der Wert auch ziemlich schwankte. Vor allem ist mir eines nicht ganz klar: Ich (und viele andere hier auch) nehme ja auch hochdosiertes Vitamin E - fördert das eigentlich nicht die Testosteron-"Produktion"?
Übrigens klappt diese Therapie seit gut vier Jahren bei mir, wobei ich vermute, dass der Grund meine relativ harmlose Zellkernverteilung ist:  Eine DNA-Zytometrie ergab damals eine praktisch einheitliche diploide Zellkernverteilung. Seitdem propagiere ich die DNA-Zytometrie deshalb ja auch intensiv... :-))
Ruggero

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Rüdiger (ruggero), Du meinst sicher Hansjörg, und den habe ich vorhin noch beim Symposium im Klinikum Ludwigshafen getroffen, wo Prof. Semjonow einen Vortrag vor Urologen zum Thema "PSA-Bestimmung - besser als ihr Ruf" hielt. Es wurde kein zeitlicher Rahmen von Prof. Michel anläßlich der Verkündung dieses Paradigmenwechsels genannt. Die aus der DHB bekannten 13 Monate für eine Intermittierung haben für diese Mono-Antiandrogen-Therapie sicher keine Gültigkeit. Man sollte das wohl eher am Erfolgserlebnis festmachen und bei Erreichen eines Wertes um 0.1 ng/ml eine Pause einlegen, um nicht eines Tages hormonrefraktär zu werden. Das ist aber meine ganz persönliche Einschätzung.

*Fantasie muss grenzenlos sein dürfen. Denn gezähmt wäre  sie keine Fantasie*"
(August Everding)

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo ruggero und alle anderen Forumsteilnehmer,

hier noch einmal das für mich neue Therapiekonzept:





> Der Chefarzt einer Uniklinik hat mir zur weiteren Therapie folgendes geraten:
> 
> Auf jeden Fall zur intermittierenden Therapie. Dabei folgendes Vorgehen: Abwarten, bis der PSA-Wert eine Größenordnung von 15 bis 25 erreicht hat, dann für 15 Monate eine Monotherapie mit Casodex 150 mg/Tag. Während der Therapie den PSA-Wert relativ dicht beobachten, um einen Anstieg sofort zu bemerken. Er rechnet damit, dass der PSA deutlich abfällt und auch nach der Beendigung der Therapie nach 15 Monaten für einige Zeit unten bleibt.
> 
> Ob in der zweiten Phase der intermittierenden Therapie wieder nur eine Monotherapie mit Casodex oder eine LHRH-Therapie gemacht werden sollte, würde er vom Ergebnis des ersten Zyklus abhängig machen.


Die Frage, in welchem PSA-Intervall die Casodex-Monotherapie durchgeführt werden sollte, beantwortete der Chefarzt wie folgt: "Machen Sie die Therapie in einem Stück 15 Monate lang, Danach stopp mit Casodex. Dann können wir hoffen, dass Sie für mehrere Jahre Ruhe haben. Wenn der PSA-Wert wieder ansteigt müssen wir eventuell auf LHRH umsteigen. Aber das machen wir dann von der Zeitdauer, die es bis zum PSA-Anstieg dauerte abhängig." 

Somit ist nach dieser Meinung "intermittierend" nicht PSA-gesteuert, sondern zeitgesteuert gemeint.

All das habe ich in dieser Form bisher noch nicht veröffentlicht gesehen und ich fürchte auch, dass die Aussage, dass ich dann "mehrere Jahre Ruhe" haben könnte sehr, sehr optimistisch war.

Sobald ich neue Infos habe werde ich mich melden.

Tschüs

Wolfgang

----------


## Pinguin

*Intermittierend*

Hallo Wolfgang, eigentlich beinhaltete mein Beitrag auf Ruggeros Einblendung auch schon eine Antwort auf den vorangegangenen Beitrag von Dir. Intermittierend* hier* nachzulesen, besagt doch, dass es sich nur um eine Unterbrechung handelt, von einem vorgegebenen Zeitfenster muss man da nicht ausgehen. Das sollte wirklich individuell festgelegt werden; und ich finde, wie schon erläutert, Pausen immer dann einzulegen, wenn der PSA-Wert da ist, wo man ihn am liebsten hätte und neu zu starten, wenn er einen ebenso frei gewählten Anstiegslevel übersteigt. Der Vorschlag eines jeweiligen 15 Monate-Zyklusses Deines Urologen mag auf Erfahrenswerten beruhen, ungewöhnlich erscheinen sie schon. Es ist aber durchaus möglich - und das haben ja per DHB behandelte Betroffene teilweise erfahren dürfen - etliche Jahre bis zum Wiederanstieg des PSA Ruhe zu haben.

*"Mit dem Altwerden ist es wie mit Auf-einen-Berg-Steigen: Je höher man steigt, desto mehr schwinden die Kräfte - aber umso weiter sieht man"* 
(Ingmar Bergman)

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Hutschi,

danke für Deine nochmalige Erläuterung.

Sobald sich etwas Neues ergibt werde ich berichten.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Wolfgang

----------


## ruggero1

Wieder was gelernt - ich danke euch!!
Ruggero

----------


## Günter 38

Hallo Wolf
Ich habe 2 Jahre nach IMRT die HB beendet (PSA 0.04). Nach weiteren 3 Jahren war der PSA auf 9,6 gestiegen. Ein PET-CT brachte kein brauchbares Ergebnis. Ich begann HB mit Casodex 150. Der PSA ging auf 3,5 zurück und stand dann nach einem Jahr auf 5,8. Ich beendete Casodex.

3 Monate später stand der PSA bei 24,8. Jetzt begannich die HB mit Zoladex. 4 Monate später (März 2010) war der PSA bei 1,5.   Frage: Haben auch andere solche Erfahrungen gemacht ? Ich werde wohl, wenn möglich intermettierend, bei Zoladex (mit allen Nebenwirkungen) bleiben müssen.

Günter 38

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Günter, es soll vorgekommen sein, dass sich der Tumor von Casodex ernährt. Dann hilft manchmal ein Wechsel des Antiandrogens, und zwar z. B. auf Flutamid. Es ist wichtig für Dich, auch den Testosteronwert immer festzuhalten, um die Wirksamkeit eines LHRH-Analoga, also des Implantats Zoladex überprüfen zu können. Der Testowert sollte mindestens auf 0.5, besser noch 0.2 zurückgehen. Das PSA sollte nach Möglichkeit auch wieder auf einen Wert um 0.1 ng/ml zurückgehen. Viel Erfolg für den weiteren Verlauf.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Günter,

vielen Dank für Deine Verlaufsschilderung.

Mir bleibt im Moment nur abzuwarten, wie mein PSA-Wert sich weiter entwickelt. Ein bischen Zeit bis zur Entscheidung, wie meine Hormontherapie aussehen soll, bleibt mir wohl noch.

Die Hinweise von Hutschi -vielen Dank dafür- werden natürlich einbezogen. Ich hoffe allerdings, daß ich eine Monotherapie mit Casodex, die ja den Testosteronspiegel nicht senkt, einige Zeit durchführen kann. Die engmaschige PSA-Überwachung ist dabei Pflicht.

Allen ein schönes Osterfest!

Wolfgang

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Wolfgang,
Zitat von Dir:
Der Chefarzt einer Uniklinik hat mir zur weiteren Therapie folgendes  geraten:

Auf jeden Fall zur intermittierenden Therapie. Dabei folgendes Vorgehen:  Abwarten, bis der PSA-Wert eine Größenordnung von 15 bis 25 erreicht  hat, dann für 15 Monate eine Monotherapie mit Casodex 150 mg/Tag.  Während der Therapie den PSA-Wert relativ dicht beobachten, um einen  Anstieg sofort zu bemerken. Er rechnet damit, dass der PSA deutlich  abfällt und auch nach der Beendigung der Therapie nach 15 Monaten für  einige Zeit unten bleibt.

Ob in der zweiten Phase der intermittierenden Therapie wieder nur eine  Monotherapie mit Casodex oder eine LHRH-Therapie gemacht werden sollte,  würde er vom Ergebnis des ersten Zyklus abhängig machen.
Zitat Ende.
Wenn man abwartet bis der PSA auf 25 ng/ml steigt dann bilden sich doch wahrscheinlich schon große Metastasen. Kann man diese mit der Hormontherapie dann noch in Griff kriegen?
 Da habe ich meine Befürchtungen.
Auch ich muß mich in den nächsten Monaten entscheiden.
Gruß
Hans

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Hans,
Hallo an alle anderen Leidensgenossen,

ich teile Deine Sorgen, dass ein PSA von 25 sehr spät für einen Einstieg in eine Hormotherapie ist. Deshalb beabsichtige ich bei einem PSA von ca. 10 ein PET-CT machen zu lassen. Aber die Empfehlung des Chefarzets war so, wie ich es geschildert habe.

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit sehr viel im internet recherchiert. Die Datenlage zur intermittierenden Casodex-Monotherapie ist extrem dünn. Aber ich habe -wenn sich überhaupt jemand mal zu den Grenzwerten einer intermittierenden Therapie geäußert hat- nie einen derartig hohen Wert gefunden.

In den nächsten Monaten werde ich versuchen noch eine Zweitmeinung zu dem Problem zu bekommen.

Sobald ich etwas Neues weiß melde ich mich .

Tschüss und viele Grüße an alle Forumsteilnehmer

Wolfgang

----------


## Anonymous3

Kollegen,
besonders bei Gleason 8...10 scheint eine HB, die über zumindest 24 Monate läuft Vorteile zu haben. Sonst sollte man wohl nicht so lange HB einsetzen, da keine Lebensverlängerung zu erwarten:

_However, in a subgroup of prostate cancers with a Gleason score of 8 to 10, there was a significant improvement in survival as well as all other endpoints._

http://www.modernmedicine.com/modern...tegoryId=40237

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo BurgerH, Hutschi u.a.
Ich vermag nicht zu erkennen, wieso es sich bei der Monotherapie mit Casodex150 um einen "Paradigmenwechsel" handelt. Die Wirkungsweise von Casodex und anderen Testosterone unterdrueckenden Mitteln ist doch seit Jahren bekannt. Der "Paradigmenwechsel" besteht doch nur im Weggehen von der lebenslangen Dauertherapie von ADT2 und ADT3  und hin zu mehr  Intermittierung und ADT1 mittels Casodex. Das mag Vorteile bringen fuer den voruebergehenden Erhalt von Lebensqualitaet, aber wirkt nicht  lebensverlaengernd. Mein Ex-Urologe wollte mir Casodex 150 verordnen, mit vorangehender  Brustbestrahlung, das habe ich aber abgelehnt.
Da ich im 9.Jahr nach DHB bin, komme ich nun auch in eine kritische Phase und habe mich mit der Wirkungsweise des Hormonentzugs intensiv auseinandergesetzt. Komme leider - wie schon die Cytopathologen nachgewiesen haben und auch Patrick Walsh in seinem Buch beschreibt -  nur zu dem Ergebnis, dass Hormontherapie, gleich in welcher Weise und Kombination zu keiner Lebensverlaengerung fuehrt, wie immer man es auch anstellen mag. Angesichts der Heterogenitaet des Krebses werden  bei absinkendem PSA vom Prostatakrebs nur die vorhandenen bzw. noch vorhandenen geringer malignen Anteile des Krebsvolumens eliminiert. Die hoeher malignen wachsen weiter und fuehren letztendlich zum Tod.  Es ist diese Grunderkenntnis, von welcher Ueberlegungen zu Folgetherapien nach Ende der Wirksamkeit des ersten Zyklus der DHB ausgehen sollten.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
da Beitraege anscheinend nicht mehr korrigiert, ergaenzt oder geloescht werden koennen, moechte ich in einem Nachtrag einige Zitate aus Dr. Patrick Walsh Guide to surviving Prostate Cancer einbringen:

"Note: As we will discuss below, no form of early hormonal therapy really prevents prostate cancer from progressing. The only thing it delays is your knwledge of this progression. (p.459)"

"There is one crucial concept here that you need to understand: ultimately - although it may take years - combined androgen blockade is going to stop working, just as every other kind of hormonal therapy does. Anyone who leads you to believe otherwise is not doing you a favour. It s because of the hormonally independent portion of the cancer - the cells that couldn t care less what hormones its host is taking, because hormones have no effect on this portion of the tumor.Using hormones to fight these cells is (going back to our bug spray analogy) like trying to kill a cockroach with weed killer instead of insecticide. (p.462)"

Zur Frage, wann mit Hormontherapie begonnen werden soll:

"The man who begins tratment early has a false peace of mind based on the idea that what he can t see won t hurt him. Whether a man is treated with hormonal therapy immediately, as soon as the diagnosis of advanced disease is made, or his doctor waits until the man has signs of progression and  t h e n  begins tratment, we believe - and study after study proves - that survival is exactly the same. There is no compelling evidence that any kind of hormonal therapy works better earlier than later, when a man begins experiencing symptoms such as urinary obstruction or has a positive bone scan. (p.478/479)"

Die Frage, wieso Hormonentzug uns von Aerzten als lebensverlaengernde Therapie verordnet wird, beantwortet Walsh so:

"You should be aware that the medical debate in this area is strongly influenced by factors that often don t get talked about oprenly. The pharmaceutical industry makes at least 1 billion $ a year on hormonal agents for the treatment of prostate cancer. There is no question that they look after their financial interests by stoking the furnace to keep sales (prescriptions) up. This happens in many ways - through direct advertising; cleverly disguised web sites;distribution of multicolored "scientific summeries", that endorse the widespread use of their products; or surreptitious support for medical meetings at fancy spas, at which "experts" (who receive generous honoraria, frequent- flier miles , and a free trip) promote the company cause. The massive financial and political clout - and largess - of the pharmaceutical companies is widepread and well known among physicians of every specialty, not just urology (p.471/472)"

Letzteres ist mir, der ich die Szene um den Prostatakrebs in Deutschland seit Jahren kritisch beobachte, aus der Seele gesprochen und so wuerde ich den "Paradigmenwechsel", wie von BurgerH hier zur Diskussion gestellt,  bezeichnen als das Ergebnis einer erfolgreichen Werbekampagne fuer Casodex. Ein wirklicher Paradigmenwechsel waere das Eingestaendnis der Grenzen von Hormontherapie. Das allerdings wuerde dazu fuehren, dass nur noch selektiv verschrieben wird.

Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
Charles E. (Snuffy) Myers schreibt: _In fact, over the years I’ve found myself asking if pessimism is as deadly a disease as prostate cancer itself._ 

Deine Meinung betr. HB, die auf den Äusserungen von Patrick Walsh beruhen, sind so völlig konträr zu dem bisherigen Erkenntnissen. Er ist ein Chirurg, vielleicht sollte man das berücksichtigen. Auch seine Verschwörungstheorie, gesteuert von den bösen bösen Pharmafirmen, macht ihn nicht glaubwürdiger.

Ich halt mich da lieber an Dr. Myers:
http://www.prostate-cancer.org/educa...erapyDiet.html

Myers: "*Keep your PSA as low as possible at all times*”

Andi

----------


## Pinguin

*Snuffy Myers*

Hallo Andi, hab Dank für diese Einblendung. Du bist erst seit August 2009 als Forumsbenutzer dabei. Es könnte also sein, dass Du über die damals von Rustra angeleierten Übersetzungen durch Mithilfe etlicher der englischen Sprache mächtiger Forumsbenutzer nicht im Bilde bist. Man hat einer Publizierung dieser Übersetzungen hier im Forum nicht zugestimmt, so dass das hinter den Kulissen über die Bühne gehen musste. Gut möglich, dass das bei Rudolf noch gespeichert ist und interessierten Forumsbenutzern per PN zugänglich gemacht werden könnte. Ich meine, dass auch Wolfgang aus Berlin noch über diese gesammelten Daten verfügt. Als hier im Forum bekannter Optimist, kann ich mich natürlich auch nicht mit den Warnungen von Pat Walsh anfreunden.

*"Wer glaubwürdig sein will, muss den ständigen Dialog suchen"
*(Heinz Goldmann)

----------


## Pinguin

*Paradigmenwechsel*

Lieber Reinhard, natürlich erscheint die obige Überschrift etwas üppig unter dem Gesichtspunkt, was sich tatsächlich dahinter verbirgt. Im Grunde also nichts wirklich Neues, zumindest was die damit gemeinte Therapie bzw. das dafür auserkorene Medikament anbelangt. Trotzdem gilt auch für mich nach leider nicht so ganz zufriedenstellendem Verlauf der DHB, weil eben das PSA sich danach zu rasch zurückmeldete und ich mich dann für eine möglicherweise noch kurative Bestrahlung entschied, das noch im Köcher befindliche Casodex als zunächst alleinige weitere Therapie, wenn sich in hoffentlich weit entfernter Zukunft ein Rezidiv einstellen sollte. Was hätte ich denn noch für Pfeile? Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich mich einer Chemo-Behandlung nicht mehr unterziehen werde, nachdem ich schon den Dir bekannten berühmten Cocktail verweigert habe. Insofern würde ich Dir immerhin nacheifern. Wie hatte unlängst ein Mediziner argumentiert: Wenn ich nicht an dem Einen sterbe, sterbe ich eben an dem Anderem. Irgendwie werden wir die Kurve kriegen. Beste Grüße nach Spanien auch an Deine tapfere Frau. Ich hoffe, es geht ihr inzwischen wieder etwas besser?

*"Die Sinfonie unseres Lebens besteht aus den Motiven unserer Jugend"*
(Peter Sirius)

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo liebe Forumsteilnehmer !

Ein Paradigmenwechsel (radikale Änderung des Blickwinkel) in der Erforschung der Biologie des Prostatakrebses und der daraus praktischen Erkenntnisse für die weiteren Therapien, daß wär wirklich mal ein Meilenstein.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi. Es sind nicht m e i n e Meinungen, die ich wiedergebe, sondern Meinungen von Patrick Walsh. Ich bin nur Transporteur von Meinungen, die ich aber gerne auch annehme, wenn sie schlüssig sind und gegebenenfalls einen Erkenntnisgewinn und eine Verbesserung von Diagnostik und Therapie für an Prostatakrebs Erkrankte versprechen. 
Einer der Kernsätze, zu dem aber wohl keiner etwas Substanzielles sagen kann, ist doch folgender:

Zur Frage, wann mit Hormontherapie begonnen werden soll:

"The man who begins tratment early has a false peace of mind based on the idea that what he can t see won t hurt him. Whether a man is treated with hormonal therapy immediately, as soon as the diagnosis of advanced disease is made, or his doctor waits until the man has signs of progression and t h e n begins tratment, we believe - and study after study proves - that survival is exactly the same. There is no compelling evidence that any kind of hormonal therapy works better earlier than later, when a man begins experiencing symptoms such as urinary obstruction or has a positive bone scan. (p.478/479)"

Entweder es stimmt, was unsere Urologen behaupten, dass Hormontherapie grundsätzlich "nur palliativ" sei, dann hat Patrick Walsh Recht. Wenn es aber nicht stimmt, was Patrick Walsh da sagt, dann kann Hormontherapie unter Umständen doch auch "kurativ" sein und unsere Urologen haben nicht Recht. 

Deine Einschätzung von der Verschwörungstheorie will ich gar nicht kommentieren. Was glaubst Du wohl, wer und was die Welt regiert.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo alle Miteinander,

der so oft zitierte Paradigmenwechsel scheint doch langsam aber unaufhörlich durch Studien belegt zu werden.
Die Frage ist nur, wann dies zu einer Standardtherapie werden kann.

Das hieße doch auch, dann mit alten bisher praktizierten Therapien zu brechen und offen für neue Wege zu sein. 
Ich bin da nicht sicher, ob zur Gesichtswahrung nicht noch eine Zeit des Verharrens eingelegt wird.

Dieses hier betrifft die ADT (1 ) also Androgenblockade mit einem Bicalutamid:

*Prostatakarzinom: Neue Antiandrogene wirken auch bei Resistenz* 
*fficeffice" />* Los Angeles  US-Wissenschaftler haben ein Antiandrogen der zweiten Generation entdeckt, das in einer ersten klinischen Studie (Science 2009; doi: 10.1126/science.1168175) selbst bei Männern mit einem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakarzinom (CRPC) noch den PSA-Wert senken kann. Welchen klinischen Stellenwert der Wirkstoff hat, soll jetzt eine Phase-III-Studie zeigen. Androgene sind ein wesentlicher Wachstumsfaktor für die Zellen des Prostatakarzinoms. Dennoch bleibt die Therapie mit Antiandrogenen beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom nur vorübergehend erfolgreich. Früher oder später kommt es erneut zum Tumorwachstum. Die Resistenz wird darauf zurückgeführt, dass die Krebszellen die Produktion von Androgenrezeptoren so weit steigern, *bis der Wirkstoff in der Minderzahl ist*. _Hinzu kommt, dass die Antiandrogene ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt die Rezeptoren nicht mehr blockieren, sondern sogar stimulieren, weshalb einige Wissenschaftler den Sinn der Therapie infrage stellen._ Nicht so die Forscher um Charles Sawyers vom Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in New York, der vor einigen Jahren, damals noch in Los Angeles, gezielt nach Antiandrogenen suchte, die ihre Wirksamkeit auch behalten, wenn die Zellen vermehrt Rezeptoren bilden. Die Forscher entdeckten zwei Wirkstoffe, die nicht nur den Rezeptor blockieren, sondern auch die Translokation in den Zellkern und die Bindung des Rezeptors an die DNA verhindern.  Selbst bei CRPC wird, anders als bei den derzeit klinisch eingesetzten Antiandrogenen noch eine Wirkung erzielt. Die beiden oral verfügbaren Wirkstoffe RD162 und MDV3100 wurden zunächst in einem Mäusemodell mit CRPC untersucht. *zum Thema*
· Abstract der Studie 
· Pressemitteilung des Howard Hughes Medical Institute 
· Pressemitteilung des Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center 
· Pressemitteilung der University of California - Los Angeles 
· Pressemitteilung des Herstellers



Es folgte eine klinische Phase-I/II-Studie mit MDV3100, die derzeit noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Die Autoren berichten in Science über ihre Erfahrungen an den ersten 30 Patienten. Bei allen war es unter der Therapie mit Antiandrogenen der ersten Generation zu einer Tumorprogression gekommen, bei 12 Patienten war auch eine taxanbasierte Chemotherapie gescheitert. 

Unter der Therapie mit 30 oder 60 mg/die MDV3100 kam es bei 22 von 30 Patienten zu einem anhaltenden Rückgang des PSA über wenigstens 12 Wochen, bei 13 von 30 Patienten fiel der PSA sogar um mehr als 50 Prozent. 11 Patienten werden seit mehr als 25 Wochen behandelt. Sie sollen das Medikament gut vertragen. Bei den anderen Patienten wurde MDV3100 wegen einer Krankheitsprogression abgesetzt. 

Dies deutet schon darauf hin, dass von MDV3100 allenfalls eine Verzögerung, aber keine Heilung zu erwarten ist. Wegen der guten Verträglichkeit erscheint aber eine weitere Dosissteigerung möglich zu sein. Demnächst wollen die Forscher über die Ergebnisse an 110 weiteren Patienten berichten. 

Wegen der in Pilotstudien häufigen Selektion der Patienten sollten die Erwartungen jedoch nicht zu hoch gesteckt werden. Eine endgültige Einschätzung ist erst in einigen Jahren nach dem Abschluss einer angekündigten Phase-III-Studie zu erwarten, der die US-Arzneibehörde FDA Mitte März 2009 ihre Zustimmung erteilte und an der etwa 1.200 Patienten teilnehmen sollen. Einschlusskriterium ist ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom und das Versagen einer docetaxelbasierten Chemotherapie. © rme/aerzteblatt.de 

Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
OK, es ist nicht Deine Meinung sondern sind nur Zitate. Die Wiedergabe impliziert aber Deine Zustimmung - egal...

Wann mit ADT beginnen? Nicht einfach zu beantworten. Deine Einschätzung, dass schon bei Diagnose Hormon-insensible Zellen vorliegen, aus denen sich die Hormonunempfindliche-Erkrankung entwickelt ist eine Idee. Das bei vielen zu beobachtende stabile PSA NADIR Niveau spricht dagegen! Nach Deiner Einschätzung müsste nach kurzer NADIR Zeit das PSA immer und stetig ansteigen, tut es aber nicht. Bonkhoff meint, dass sich die Hormonunempfindlichkeit erst im Laufe der Erkrankung entwickelt, ich neige dazu dem zuzustimmen.

Du kennt Strum's Untersuchung zum PSA NADIR:



Um das zu erkennen wäre schon eine ADT angebracht. Erreicht man diese 0,05ng/ml nicht, sollte man sich nach Folgetherapien umsehen.

Erreicht man die 0,05ng/ml, ist die Prognose günstiger, meint Strum. Man kann z.B. IADT andenken. Wann dann innerhalb der ADT Pause wieder mit ADT begonnen wird, darüber wird auch gestritten. Deiner Meinung nach wohl erst bei Komplikationen. Myers und Andere meinen besser früh, also etwa ab 2ng/ml. Das wäre mal eine Studie wert!

Das Wichtigste jedoch ist und bleibt, dass man an seine Therapie glaubt.

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi:-

Nein, die Untersuchung kenne ich nicht. Im Strums Primer finde ich sie nicht. Ich würde gerne den dazugehörigen Text lesen. Könntest Du mir (uns) mitteilen, wo man das findet?

Was sagst Du zu meiner These, dass das Erreichen des Nadir = < 0,05  zwar diagnostischen  (= Prognose günstiger) aber keinen therapeutischen Wert hat. Diesen Tiefpunkt zu erreichen bedeutet in der Praxis  doch  mindestens 1 Drei-Monatsspritze zusätzlich mit ihren Nebenwirkungen und birgt die Gefahr, einem bis dato unerforschten und hormonresistenten Krebselement ein Wachstumsmonopol zu verschaffen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous3

> ...Könntest Du mir (uns) mitteilen, wo man das findet?


Reinardo,
wurde bei den Vorträgen von Doc Strum in D unters Volk gebracht. Hier  ein Beispiel, die Grafik findest auf Seite 28.

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi:-

Danke für den Hinweis. Den Script habe ich mir herausgedruckt und gelesen, soweit ich das verstehen konnte. Wer immer den Vortrag in einen deutschsprachigen Script gebracht hat, verdient ein Kompliment. Nur wer das selbst schon einmal gemacht hat, kann anerkennen, wieviel Zeit und Mühe das erforderte.

Ich kann aus der Lektüre aber auch nur schließen, dass das Erreichen des Nadir < 0,05 lediglich diagnostischen Wert hat, so wichtig diese Erkenntnis auch sein mag, bedeutet sie im negativen Fall auf individueller Ebene doch die Vorhersage einer gefährlichen Entwicklung. Nach Strums Aussage ist der Nadir-Endpunkt wichtiger in der Diagnose als Gleason, Testosterone-Spiegel und PSA-Verdopplungszeiten. Leider enden Strums Hinweise hier, denn es wäre wichtig gewesen zu wissen, was er als Folge dieser Erkenntnis nun therapeutisch tun würde. Wenn ich den Script richtig interpretiere, müsste ich jetzt zurückgehen auf den Anfang seines Vortrags, wo er für jeden Krankheitsfall eine individuelle, umfassende Diagnose fordert. Er sagt ja auch konkret, welche Diagnostik zu machen ist (PSA, PSA-VZ, Gleason, DNA-Analyse, usw.) und bei fortgeschrittener Erkrankung auch Marker wie PAP, CGA, CEA, NSE. Der Status bestimmt die Strategie. Super!

Lieber Andi. Das ist alles sehr richtig und wissenschaftlich unanfechtbar, hilft mir aber nicht bei meiner eigenen Erkrankung. Als Kassenpatient finde ich keinen Urologen, der diese individuelle und umfassende Diagnostik mit mir macht und selbst wenn ich einen Privatarzt in erreichbarer Nähe fände, müsste ich ihm erst die Lektüre von Stephen B. Strum empfehlen und hätte auch nicht das Geld, die notwendigen sehr teuren Medikamente zu bezahlen. Das alles ist also für mich etwas weltfrenmd.

Was mich interessiert, ist eine andere Fragestellung. Da ich den Prostatakrebs schon nicht mehr komplett loswerden kann, interessieren mich nur zwei Fragen: Was kann ich tun, um das Volumen der hormonresistenten Zellen zu reduzieren, denn nur diese bringen den Tod, und zweitens, welche bezahlbaren Möglichkeiten gibt es, die Zellproliferation aller Zellen, auch der hormonresistenten, zu stoppen oder zu verlangsamen. 

Gruß, Reinardo



.

----------


## Anonymous3

Reinardo,
das Erreichen dieser magischen 0,05ng/ml hat insofern therapeutische Bedeutung, als dass man bei Nichterreichung über zusätzliche Massnahmen nachdenken sollte. Leibowitz hat hier einen Weg vorgezeichnet. Du weisst wohl was ich meine. 
Die in Hochrisikofällen erhobenen zusätzlichen Blutmarker wie u.a. NSE, CGA, CEA und PAP können die Therapie dann beieinflussen.

Die Stellungnahme des im TV-Spot gezeigten Patienten _'wegen Lymphknotenbefall - nicht mehr heilbar - Hormontherapie'_ ist für mich unverständlich. Ja, ich bin fassungslos, wie schnell Menschenleben aufgegeben werden! Wäre ein Bergarbeiter verschüttet und zu 1% noch zu retten - ganz Deutschland würde mitzittern.

Dein Hinweis, dass das für Dich als _'armer Kassenpatient'_ alles _'weltfremd'_ ist trifft mich natürlich an einem wunden Punkt. Ich bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt, wegen ein paar tapferer wirklich selbstbestimmter Patienten, denen das (vielleicht) hilft, hier so ein Aufwand zu treiben. Die allermeisten Patienten sind mit 'ihrem Doc' sehr zufrieden. Das zu erschüttern, wäre das Letzte was ich wollte! Die Verunsicherung derjenigen, denen das alles nicht zugänglich ist wäre kontraproduktiv! Das Arzt-Patientenverhältnis muss vertrauensvoll bleiben. Ich bin am überlegen....

Andererseits richten sich meine Beiträge meist an "Fortgeschrittene", da herscht irgendwann Therapiefreiheit. 

Dein Hinweis auf 'machbare' Diagnosen und Therapien finde ich ganz ausgezeichnet. Wir sollten 
dazu Ideen sammeln mit der Prämisse:

1. Zu was kann ich meinen Onko/Urologen überreden und/oder 
2. was kann ich mir finanziell leisten. Was hat für mich das grösste Nutzen/Kosten Verhältnis?

Ich werde mal darüber nachdenken  Andi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

Schön, dass Ihr euch Gedanken macht, wie bei fortgeschrittenen Betroffenen zu verfahren ist.
Es sind nicht viele, die hierzu kritische Bemerkungen machen.
Dafür überwiegt die Angst zu sehr, in kritischen Situationen alleine da zu stehen.
Nur eines sollte der Betroffene wissen, dass er auf keinen Fall Betroffene verunsichern sollte, die mit dem Ergebnis ihrer Therapie zufrieden und einverstanden sind.

Aber es gehören alle Fakten auf den Tisch, sodass der mündige Betroffene seine Entscheidung treffen kann.
Mittlerweile hat sich ja auch nun auch eine gewisse kritische Denkweise in Bezug der Leitlinien herausgebildet und die Mängel der evidenzbasisierten Medizin auf diese Zielgruppe der Betroffenen herausgestellt, die nicht mehr zu übersehen sind.

Wenn hier, gewissen Tendenzen festzustellen waren, diesen Betroffenen eine 08/15 Therapie angedeihen zu lassen, hätten evtl. auch die erfahrenen alten Hasen sich lauter zu Wort melden müssen.
Damit es noch einmal klar wird, wir reden hier von Schwerbetroffenen mit systemischem Hintergrund.

Aber wie erreicht man seinen Onkologen, trägt im dieses und jenes an, versucht ihn von seinen unzulänglichen Standardtherapien herunterzuziehen.

Ich muß gestehen, dass es mir nicht gelungen ist.

Es ist besser, sich einen Onkologen zu suchen, der neueren Therapien aufgeschlossen ist. Und es gibt diese, auch als Kassenpatient.

Als ich am letzten Freitag ein sehr ausführliches Gespräch mit einem namhaften Onkologen hatte, stellte ich auch dort fest, dass an der AHT solange festgehalten wird, bis keine hormonsensible Tumorzelle mehr zu vermuten ist.
Natürlich wird IADT und Antiandrogen in allen Lagen durchgespielt, mit dem Testoanstieg und PSA Abfall nach Androgentherapie gespielt und auch gewechselt.

Und auch hier war festzustellen, dass bei Betroffenen die den Nadir <0,05 ng/ml erreichen die Prognose eine andere ist als bei höheren. 

Aber die Denkweise der Tumorlastsenkung ist offenbar bei den Onkologen angekommen. 
Mit welcher Häme bin ich da noch vor 2 Jahren mit meiner TUR-P +Hifu abgekanzelt worden.

Dieses würde ich dir, lieber Reinhard, noch einmal antragen, darüber ernsthaft nachzudenken.
TUR-P+Hifu sofort kombiniert. Die Kosten betragen ca. 5.500 Euro incl. 6 Tage KH- Aufenthalt. Und bei der Hifu nur die Ablatherm Methode in 3 Gängen.

Andi, es freut mich ungemein, dass du dich in so kurzer Zeit so in die weiterführende Therapie eingearbeitet hast.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi:-

Zitat  "Die allermeisten Patienten sind mit 'ihrem Doc' sehr zufrieden. Das zu erschüttern, wäre das Letzte was ich wollte! Die Verunsicherung derjenigen, denen das alles nicht zugänglich ist wäre kontraproduktiv! Das Arzt-Patientenverhältnis muss vertrauensvoll bleiben."

Deshalb beteilige ich mich auch nicht in der Rubrik "Erste Hilfe - Erster Rat", wo ich in anderen Foren schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ich habe zu oft erlebt, dass ich für meine Hinweise beschimpft und verunglimpft wurde. Das geht aber vielen so, wenn sie Ansichten und Überzeugungen vertreten, die vom Mainstream abweichen.
Die Regelungen "Das Vertrauensverhältnis zwischen Arzt und Patient darf nicht gestört werden" oder "Patienten dürfen nicht verunsichert werden", wie sie in manchen Foren bestehen und bei Verstößen mit Verwarnung und Sperre bestraft werden, klingen vordergründig plausibel und berechtigt, entpuppen bei näherer Betrachtung sich aber als eine profane Sache. Es haben  doch alle Lehren und Hinweise, die wir den Schriften und Vorträgen unserer großen Lehrer wie Leibowitz, Stephen B. Strum, Patrick Walsh, Tribukait, Hackethal, Catalona u. a.  entnehmen, das Potential in sich, Vertrauensverhältnisse zu stören, unsere eigenen zu unseren Ärzten, und die von Mitbetroffenen, mit denen wir Kontakt haben. 
Was einige Betreiber von Foren in Wirklichkeit nicht gestört wissen wollen, ist vielmehr ihr Verhältnis zu ihren Sponsoren oder sonstigen Geldgebern, denn die Spenden und Hilfsgelder würden nicht oder nicht mehr so üppig fließen, wenn ihr Forum zu einer Brutstätte von Bestrebungen sich entwickelte, welche  den Interessen der Gesundheitsindustrie zuwiderliefe. 

Ich halte es auch nicht für angemessen, von "armen Kassenpatienten" zu sprechen. Wir sind nicht "arm", aber in unseren diagnostischen und therapeutischen Möglichkeiten sehr begrenzt. Ein Urologe bekommt für drei Monate Behandlung eines Kassenpatienten kaum mehr als 25 Euro.  Dafür kann er keine Rundumversorgung bieten, nicht einmal ein über 10 Minuten hinausgehendes Gespräch, weil ich ihm in seiner Praxis sonst einen Verlust einfahren würde. Eigentlich müsste ich mich schämen, mit einem Krankenschein der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse zum Facharzt zu gehen. Die von den Kassen angebotene Alternative der Kostenerstattung ist aber so ungünstig gestaltet, dass man auch das  nicht machen möchte. So bleibt es beim 10-Minuten-Stand, wobei man zu vorgeschlagenen Therapien eigentlich nur ja oder nein sagen kann. Sage ich nein, suche ich mir am besten fürs nächste Quartal einen anderen Urologen. Ein Vertrauensverhältnis, das zu wahren und zu achten  wäre, gibt es bei Kassenpatienten gar nicht, besteht nur in der Phantasie einiger guter, aber mit der Situation nicht vertrauter Menschen.. So ist auch eine Diskussion hierüber irreal.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## gerhard29

> "Die allermeisten Patienten sind mit 'ihrem Doc' sehr zufrieden.


Hallo Reinardo,

Dieser Satz hat es in sich. Wenn jemand mit dem Doc oder Uro zufrieden ist, muss dieser das Vertrauen des Patienten gewonnen haben. Bei manchen Patienten geht das schneller, bei manchen schon gar nicht. Alles hängt mit davon ab, welchen Wissensstand der Patient hat. 

I.d R. ist es doch so, dass der Patient von der Diagnose PCA überrollt wird, und dem Doc glauben schenkt. Mir ging es nicht anders. Erst als bei mir der PSA-Wert 3 Monate nach RPE immer noch bei 2,8 stand, kamen erste Zweifel bzw. Mißtrauen auf. Und als der Wert weitere 3 Monate später bei 4,5 stand, da war es endgültig vorbei. Nach einer kontroversen Diskussion mit dem Arzt über sein (nicht-) handeln bzw. abwarten, hat dieser mich aus seiner Praxis verwiesen.

Eigentlich hat mir nichts besseres passieren können. Mein jetziger Uro, vielleicht knapp 40 Jahre alt, hat mich nach anfänglichem Mißtrauen überzeugt. Erstens weil er mir sein Vorgehen erläutert hat, und weil er mir klipp und klar gesagt hat, dass er ein Verfechter der S-3-Leitlinie (hier gibt es ja auch für und wider) ist . 

Bei mir praktiziert er die intermittierende Hormonblockade. Nach 6 Monaten ist der PSA-Wert von 4,5 auf 0,113 gefallen. Es scheint so, als ob die Behandlung anschlägt. Auf die Nebenwirkungen der Hormonbehandlung möchte ich gar nicht näher eingehen. Die sind schlimm genug. Ob ich nun von meinem Uro auch so sprechen würde, wenn die Behandlung nicht so angeprochen hätte - das steht natürlich ganz wo anders. Ich weiß es nicht.

Selbstverständlich sind alle Forumsteilnehmer aufgefordert, Erfahrungen über die intermittierende Hormonblockade mitzuteilen.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute 

Gerhard 29

PS: mein Profil steht bei My Prostate

----------


## Andreas S.

Liebe Mitstreiter,

ich würde gerne wieder auf den Ursprung des Threads von Hansjörg Burger zurückkommen, nämlich den sogenannten Paradigmenwechsel, da mein PSA in der OFF-Phase nach meiner zweiten Runde IADT3 mit einer VZ von ca. 50 Tagen inzwischen bei 0,38 liegt. Auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu einer weiteren ADT3-Runde habe ich mir die Audiomitschnitte der wöchentlichen PCA-Call-In-Radioshow des amerikanischen Prostatakrebsspezialisten Dr. Israel Barken unter http://www.pcref.org/call_past.php noch einmal angehört (heute seltsamerweise nicht erreichbar, aber hier auch für i-tunes abrufbar und hier im Archiv, etwa unter "AskDrBarken110309.mp3"), der diesen "Paradigmenwechsel" schon seit Jahren praktiziert. Er bezieht sich in seinen Beiträgen immer wieder auf anekdotische Erfolge aus seiner eigenen Praxis zur Therapie mit Casodex und Avodart. Sein Protokoll sieht vor, bei einem PSA-Rezidiv Casodex  niemals ohne Avodart - sehr niedrigdosiert zu verschreiben, um Nebenwirkungen wie die Gynäkomastie zu verhindern, und zu verhindern, daß sich der Krebs auf Dauer davon ernährt. Er fängt mit 50mg/Tag Casodex und 0,5 Avodart/Tag über 4 Wochen an und wartet ab, ob das PSA daraufhin befriedigend abfällt, genaue Zahlen nennt er nicht. Er vermindert daraufhin die Casodex-Dosis auf 50mg alle zwei Tage und versucht, je nach PSA-Response, sich auf einmal Casodex 50mg/Woche und zweimal Avodart 0,5/Woche heranzutasten. Er behauptet, er habe Patienten in seiner Praxis, mit denen er das Modell schon seit 10 Jahren erfolgreich mit geringen Nebenwirkungen praktiziere, was ich ihm ohne weiteres glaube, schon unser verstorbener Mitkämpfer Wil de Jongh hat sich 2001 auf ihn bezogen. Ob es beim einzelnen Patienten funktioniert, sei einen Versuch wert, vorhersagen könne man es nicht, sagt Barken. ("The Thruth is in the Pudding"  wörtl.: "Die Wahrheit liegt im Pudding".) 
Ich habe hier den Bericht eines Betroffenen gefunden, der dieses Protokoll mit einigem Erfolg, aber auch mit Nebenwirkungen angewandt hat, leider ist der Bericht auf Englisch, mir fehlt die Zeit zur Übersetzung.
Auch ein deutscher Urologe hat mir vor einiger Zeit eine intermittierende Therapie mit Casodex vorgeschlagen, die sich am PSA-Verlauf ausrichtet.

Ich denke, ich werde bei PSA 1,0 mit diesem Protokoll beginnen, in der Hoffnung, ohne eine weitere Runde ADT3 auszukommen, bis (lt. Aussage von Prof. Miller) im nächsten Jahr Abiraterone auf dem Markt sein wird, bzw. wenn irgendwann MDV3100 zur Verfügung steht. 

Gibt es zu diesem niedrigdosierten Protokoll Erfahrungen im Forum? (Ich kenne Die Einwände von Uro FS, der sagt, unter 150mg/Tag werden nicht alle Rezeptoren besetzt, aber die Wahrheit liegt wahrscheinlich auch hier im Pudding. :)))

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Anonymous3

Hallo Namensvetter,
ich würde an Deiner Stelle noch versuchen die ADT-VZ durch erweiterte Medikamentation zu verlangsamen. Im NEM Bereich bist Du sicher ordentlich aufgestellt, warum nicht das medikamentös ergänzen? Ein Versuch wärs Wert...

Andi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Andi,

danke für Deine prompte Antwort. Meinst Du Strategien zum Ausschalten von T-Reg nach Strum/Scholz/Beer aus dem Papier von Dr. Eichhorn mit Medikamenten wie Ontac, Ipilimumap, Leukine und low dose Cytoxan oder schwebt Dir unter dem Stichwort medikamentöse Erweiterung noch was anderes vor?

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Anonymous3

> ....Ontac, Ipilimumap, Leukine und low dose Cytoxan oder schwebt Dir unter dem Stichwort medikamentöse Erweiterung noch was anderes vor? ...


Ja, in dieser Richtung dachte ich. Ergänzen würde ich noch Thalidomid, Actos, Celebrex. Sicher gibts da noch mehr, vielleicht mal einen Spezialisten fragen, z.B. über P2P?

Andi

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Andreas S.,

ich stehe vor der Situation eines rasant steigenden PSA (Verdopplungszeit ca. 3-4 Monate) nach RPE und anschließender Bestrahlung der Prostataloge. Damit dürfte klar sein, dass ich Metastasen habe.

Mein Urologe rät zu folgendem weiteren Vorgehensweise:

Abwarten bis PSA auf 15 bis 25 gestiegen ist, dann für mindestens 15 Monate eine Monotherapie mit Casodex 150 mg/Tag. Danach Therapiepause und bei Wiederanstieg auf PSA 15 neuer Zyklus.

Sollte unter Casodex PSA ansteigen, Schwenk auf LHRH-Therapie.

Diese Therapie habe ich so noch nicht veröffentlicht gesehen.

Ob das für mich und andere der richtige Weg ist???

Es wäre auf jeden Fall erst mal die Vermeidung der heftigen Nebenwirkungen der kompletten Testosteronunterdrückung sondern "nur" das Blockieren der Rezeptoren.

Ob ein anderer Therapieweg zu einem längereren Leben bei akzeptabler Lebensqualität geführt hätte, werde ich nicht erfahren. Wie schriebst du so schön ->Pudding!!

Tschüs und viele Grüße an alle Mitstreiter

Wolfgang

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Wolfgang,

Dr. Barken, den ich zitiert habe, ist zwar nicht mein PK-Guru, aber ich halte seine Strategie für richtig, zunächst mit den geringsten Mitteln anzufangen (im Gegensatz zu Leibowitz, der zunächst immer mit allen Mitteln draufhaut) und die Mittel bei unbefriedigendem Erfolg zu steigern. In diesem Sinne würde ICH mich niemals auf solch einen hohen PSA-Anstieg einlassen, bis ich einschreite. Das Protokoll von Barken scheint nach seiner Aussage am besten zu greifen, so lange die Tumorlast noch gering ist, was ich bei PSA 20-25 bezweifeln würde.  Ich für meinen Teil halte PSA 2,5 - aus hier im Forum und mit Betroffenen und Ärzten schon oft diskutierten Gründen - für meine persönliche PSA-Schallmauer, ab der ich was unternehmen muß. Deinem Profil konnte ich nicht entnehmen, ob Du dir die Brustwarzen hast bestrahlen lassen - ein Eingriff, von dem Barken ausdrücklich abrät - bzw. ob Du während Deiner 5 Monate Casodex 150 von Nebenwirkungen wie Gynäkomastie usw. betroffen warst. 
Mein Fazit: Auch im Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen würde ich an Deiner Stelle versuchen, meinen Uro zum Barken-Protokoll mit minimaler Casodex-Dosierung und Avodart zu überreden. Bei Deinem niedrigen PSA-Wert hast Du noch alle Optionen, um rechtzeitig gegenzusteuern, falls es nicht klappt.

Beste Grüße,
Andreas

----------


## HorstK

> ...(im Gegensatz zu Leibowitz, der zunächst immer mit allen Mitteln draufhaut) und die Mittel bei unbefriedigendem Erfolg zu steigern.


Es kann schon sein, daß sich die Euphorie um und für "Dr. Bob" (Leibowitz) gelegt/beruhigt hat - ich denke an die Jahre 2001/2002/2003


Horst

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo Andreas S und naturlich auch an alle anderen Leidensgenossen,

um die aufgeworfenen Fragen zu beantworten:

ja, während meiner kurzen Casodex-Phase hatte ich Probleme mit Brustschmerzen und Gynäkomastie.

D. h. ich müsste bei einer neuen Casodextherapie wieder mit Problemen rechnen.

Ich bin noch sehr unschlüssig, ob ich die Brust bestrahlen lassen soll. Vielleicht kann im Forum jemand über seine Erfahrungen damit berichten.

Der Einstieg zur Rezeptorblockung ist mit PSA 20 gewiss hoch. Der Urologe begründete es damit, dass er damit praktisch den ersten Anstieg wie bei einer intermittierenden Therapie vorweg in Kauf nehmen würde.

Ich weiß einfach nicht, ob man mit so einem späten Einstieg einen gravierenden Fehler machen würde. Gerade bei der hormonellen Behandlung scheint es so viele Meinungen wie Ärzte zu geben (ist leicht übertrieben, ich weiß)

Mir gefällt an dem Therapievorschlag, dass ich bei meiner PSA-Dynamik noch ca. ein Jahr ohne Hormontherapie und deren Nebenwirkungen leben kann. Was danach kommt, kann vermutlich nur schlechter werden.

Einen schönen Abend an alle

Wolfgang

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Papier der Prostataselbsthilfegruppe Bielefeld bei Deiner Entscheidungsfindung weiter, in dem auch Prof. Tunn zitiert wird, einer der herausragenden deutschen Spezialisten zum Thema intermittierende Hormonablation:

- Zitat: -
 Der Schwellenwert für den Wiedereinsatz der  Hormontherapie sei dann indiziert, wenn Anzeichen einer klinischen  Progression bestehen. 
  Ansonsten nennt Prof. Tunn folgende Werte:
Bei Patienten mit M1 bei einem PSA von 1020 ng/ml
  Bei Patienten mit M0 bei einem PSA von 6 bis 15 ng/ml
bei lokal fortgeschrittenem PCa und PSA-Rezidiv nach kurativer Therapie  bei einem PSA von >3 ng/ml 
- Zitat Ende -

Dein Uro bezieht sich mit seinem Wert von PSA 20 sicher auf eine oft zitierte Studie der Université Paris Descartes, in der aber gleichzeitig festgestellt wurde, daß die Intervalle bis zum Wiederanstieg des PSA mit jedem Zyklus kürzer wurden. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo,

habe einen ersten IADT3 Zyklus hinter mir (Eligard, Casodex 50mg, Avodart); habe jetzt 21 Monate Pause gehabt und nur Avodart geschluckt.

Testosteron ist seit 16 Monaten wieder voll zurück, PSA begann vor 12 Monaten zunächst sehr langsam zu steigen. Vor 7 Monaten war das PSA 0.31; von da an wurde der Anstieg steiler, bin jetzt bei etwa 3.0 und überlege natürlich, wie es weiter geht.

Hatte vor 4 Monaten bei PSA von 1.4 Cholin und F18 PET/CT's gemacht; Befund: alte, bestrahlte Beckenmetastase ist schwach aktiv und Verdacht auf kleine Skelettfilia am Kreuzbein.

Im Augenblick tendiere ich zu folgendem Vorgehen:
- mache bei PSA von etwa 5 - 6 noch einmal Cholin und F18 PET/CT Untersuchungen.
- sollte eine einzelner Herd gefunden werden, der noch bestrahlbar wäre, dann vielleicht noch mal eine Bestrahlung (?...bin noch nicht sicher); habe schon Bestrahlung der Prostataloge (Ende 2001) und Bestrahlung einer kleinen Beckenmetastase (Ende 2004) hinter mir. Vor allem durch die Metastasenbestrahlung vor 6 Jahren hatte hatte ich etliche Jahre gewonnen bis zur ersten ADT. Nebenwirkungen hatte ich nie.
- weitere HB: stelle mir Frage, ob ich zweiten IADT3 Zyklus starte oder eine (intermittierende) Antiandrogen + Avodart Therapie versuche. Insofern interessiert mich dieser Thread hier sehr.
Ich muss sagen, es ist ein tolles Gefühl, sein Testo wieder zu haben.......das ist der Hauptgrund, dass ich einen Casodex (150mg?)/Avodart Versuch ("Sequentielle HB") überlege.

Wäre für alle Anregungen/Bemerkungen/Kritiken über meine Gedanken dankbar.

Übrigens hatte ich vor ADT3 eine Brustdrüsenbestrahlung gemacht; Null Nebenwirkungen gespürt.

Grüsse
Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Klaus&Forum,




> Ich muss sagen, es ist ein tolles Gefühl, sein Testo wieder zu haben.......das ist der Hauptgrund, dass ich einen Casodex (150mg?)/Avodart Versuch ("Sequentielle HB") überlege.


Mache es, dabei würde ich nur 50 mg/Casodex einsetzen und nach PSA Abfall dabei bleiben aber 150 mg vermeiden.
İch habe sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht und werde jetzt ebenfalls wieder einsteigen müssen.
Und das war auch meinem Onkologen neu: Die Androgenblockade auch als IADT. Kurze Zyklen und pausieren.
Mit 4 Monate  ( Bicalutamid+Avodart) und einem Nadir unter 0,3  kannst du ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen.

Um eine Androgenresistenz zu vermeiden, sofort nach kleinem Anstieg raus und İntermittieren. 

Zeitgewinn: 4 Monate Therapie + 5 Monate Ferien bei prima LQ. Und du bleibst Androgenabhaengig.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## wolfgang.

Hallo an Alle,

ich sage es ja: es gibt in der Hormontherapie so viele Therapieansätze wie Ärzte, was unsere Entscheidung für die weitere Vorgehensweise so schwer macht.

Aber im Ernst: da ich im Moment für meine weitere Vorgehensweise wirklich ratlos bin, habe ich einen Beratungstermin in der Urologie eine Uniklinik vereinbart. Dort werde ich alle eure Anregungen und Gedanken diskutieren. Danach werde ich hier im Forum berichten.

Zunächst aber DANKE! für eure Beiträge. Weitere Überlegungen sind natürlich willkommen.

In ähnlicher Situation, wie ich, sind offensichtlich viele.

Noch eine Anmerkung:

neben dem hohen Einstiegswert von ca. PSA 20 in die Hormotherapie scheint bei dem Vorschlag meines Urologen auch die Monotherapie mit Casodex -statt einer Testosteronunterdrückung mit LHRH-Analoga- eher unüblich zu sein. Zumindest ist -soweit ich auf die Schnelle gelesen habe- keine Studie so ausgelegt gewesen.

Am Wochenende habe ich mehr Zeit, dann werde alles mal ein bißchen systematischer analysieren.

Einen schönen Abend an Alle.

Wolfgang

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Leidensgenossen,
auch ich habe mich für die Seq.Hormontherapie unter 150mg Bicalutamid und 5 mg Finasterid entschieden, nachdem ich von  Bekannten erfahren habe die diese Therapie bei ähnlichen Ausgangsdaten wie ich schon über 10 Jahre erfolgreich durchführen.
Nach der DHB  stieg mein PSA relativ schnell wieder an...(siehe mein Profil)
Eine 2. DHB wollte ich wegen der belastenden Nebenwirkungungen nicht nochmal durchführen. Mein Urologe verordnete mir zunächst nach dem  PSA Anstieg auf 19,5 ng/ml  auschließlich 50 mg Bicalutamid. Das PSA viel spontan auf 4 ng/ml, stieg dann aber bei der nächsten Messung auf ca. 6 ng/ml. 
Ich überzeugte dann meinen Urologen die Dosis auf 150 mg Bicalutamid plus 5 mg Finasterid zu erhöhen.
Seitdem fällt mein PSA , langsam, aber ziemlich linear, und steht jetzt auf 0,25 ng/ml.
Intermittieren werde ich wenn ein stabiler Nadir erreicht ist.
Seit 2004 ist mein PCa diagnostiziert. Die vorbeugende Bestrahlung zwecks Gynäkomastie Vorbeugung habe ich hinter mir. Hat allerdings nichts gebracht. Auch die vom Urologen verschriebene Tamoxifen Salbe...keinerlei Nutzen. Die Brust war unter der Therapie schmerzhaft angeschwollen.
Von meinem Onkologen habe ich dann Tamoxifen Tabl. verschreiben lassen. (Urologe hat sich geweigert, Kosten würden sein Budget überschreiten). Dosierung 10 mg, bei Beschwerden nehme ich jeden Abend eine Halbe. Wenn die Beschwerden abgeklungen sind...aussetzen. Meistens komme ich dann 3 bis 6 Wochen ohne Tamoxifen aus.
Die Bedenken meines Onkologen, die Blutwerte würden sich verschlechtern, durch das Absinken des Östroradial Spiegels würde das PSA evtl. steigen , hat sich nicht bestätigt.
Meine Blutwerte sind hervorragend,Testosteronspiegel im Normbereich,der Dihydrotestosteronspiegel ist allerdings erhöht, laut Aussage des Onkologen besteht aber kein "Handlungsbedarf", da der PSAwert immer noch fällt.
Hier muss meiner Meinung nach die Forschung ansetzen (und nicht nur hier): Nach meinen Recherchen gibt es kaum einen Betroffenen , bei dem regelmässig der Dihydrotestosteronspiegel, der Östrogen- und Testosteronspiegel unter Hormontherapie kontrolliert wird.
Ich habe  erst nach ca. 5 Jahren Therapie die Feststellung der Werte durchsetzen können. Dabei stellt sich die Frage, wie sich der Dihydrotestosternspiegel senken lässt, der schließlich das PCa "anfeuert" , und gleichzeitig den Testosteronspiegel unter der Seq. Hormontherapie stabil gehalten werden kann.
Der Gedanke ist nicht so abwegig, weil junge Männer mit hohem Tesosteronspiegel kein PCa bekommen. 
Auch Dr. Leibowitz schreibt von Fällen, in denen er aufgegeben Patienten hohe Dosen Testosteron injiziert hat und den Krankheitsverlauf aufhalten konnte.
Mein Onkologe und Urologe  konnten mir hier keine plausible Erklärung liefern.
Fazit: Ich bin als "doppelt Gestrafter" ;-) mit Blasen und Prostatacarzinom bei meiner "Selbstgewählten" Therapie auf dem für mich richtigen Weg...es geht mir, abgesehen von meiner psychischen Verfassung, eigentlich sehr gut.
Die unterschiedlichsten Krankheitsverläufe beobachte ich seit 6 Jahren. Dabei habe ich festgestellt : Was wir alle brauchen ist ein bisschen (viel) Glück...und Ärzte , die auf unserer Seite sind und uns unterstützen...egal für welche Therapie wir uns auch entscheiden. 
 
Alles Gute...und ich wünsche Allen die Kraft durchzuhalten.
 
Conobar

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Conobar,



> Dabei stellt sich die Frage, wie sich der Dihydrotestosteronspiegel senken lässt, der schließlich das PCa "anfeuert" , und gleichzeitig den Testosteronspiegel unter der Seq. Hormontherapie stabil gehalten werden kann.


anstatt Proscar solltest Du Avodart einnehmen und zwar würde ich Dir die ersten 3 - 4 Wochen täglich 4 - 6 Avodart und danach 2  und als Erhaltungstherapie nach der DHB bzw. ADT noch 1 Avodart täglich empfehlen!

Alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Conobar,
das sieht doch ganz gut aus mit deiner Antiandrogentherapie. Das LHRH-Analgon scheint verzichtbar und die Wirksamkeit der SAB auch bei dir bewiesen. Das sind wertvolle Erfahrungen, auch die, dass 50mg Bicalutamid eindeutig zu wenig waren. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht. Zum DHT hat unser alter Kämpe Helmut das Richtige gesagt. Eine Tablette reicht offensichtlich bei dir nicht aus. Behalte die übrigen Marker im Auge: CGA, CEA, CRP, NSE.
Ich hatte mich zu einem zweiten Zyklus DHB entschieden, da ich keine für mich relevanten Probleme mit Nebenwirkungen hatte. Es ist schwierig zu beurteilen, ob eine SAB auch bei mir genügen würde, um den PK ebenso lange unter Kontrolle zu halten wie bei einer ADT3. Vielleicht ist es auch umgekehrt? Da mein Anstieg ziemlich heftig war und auf Metastasen schließen läßt, erwäge ich in der nächsten Therapiepause, falls mein Nadir wieder unter 0,05 sich einstellen sollte, mit Thalidomid u.a. eine längere Therapiepause wie nach dem ersten Zyklus zu erreichen.
Dir alles Gute
Hartmut

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Helmut.2, Hallo Hartmuth,
meine Werte sind im Normbereich: CGA 71 (Normwert 19-98),CEA 1,3 (Nw < 5), CRP 2,1 (NW <2,1), NSE 15,4 (NW < 18,3). Das sich der DHT-Spiegel durch Dosiserhöhung von Finasterid oder Dutasterid senken lässt, war mir nicht bekannt. Ich war im Glauben die Dosis von 5mg/tgl. würde ausreichen...eine Erhöhung würde lediglich nur den PSA Wert verfälschen.
Am Dienstag hatte ich meinen Onkologentermin. Ich hatte ihn auch auf meinen DHT Spiegel angesprochen, er sieht keinen "Handlungsbedarf". Kennt er sich nicht aus, mit unserem Untermieter? Ich hatte so den Eindruck....Meine Blutwerte erfahre ich nächste Woche. Sollte der DHT-Spiegel weiterhin über dem Normbereich liegen, werde ich nach Absprache mit ihm einen Versuch mit einer Dosiserhöhung beginnen.

Alles Gute
Conobar

----------


## Conobar

Da hatte ich mich bei dem CRP Wert verschrieben...soll heißen CRP 2,1 , Normwert < 5.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Conoar



> Das sich der DHT-Spiegel durch Dosiserhöhung von Finasterid oder Dutasterid senken lässt, war mir nicht bekannt. Ich war im Glauben die Dosis von 5mg/tgl. würde ausreichen...eine Erhöhung würde lediglich nur den PSA Wert verfälschen.


daß Dutasterid das PSA verfälschen soll hör und lies immer wieder aber das ist nicht richtig! Bitte lade dir auf dieser Seite: http://www.pca-info.de/video-flash-v...strum-md-facp/
diese PDF-Datei mit dem Titel:
*Stephen B. Strum MD FACP   -   Erfolgreiche Konzepte im Kampf  gegen den Prostatakrebs  -  München 09. Mai 2009  -  In deutscher  Sprache!
*und höre Dir auch noch auf der gleichen Seite das Video-Flash an in dem wird erklärt wie das Dutasterid in unserem Körper verarbeitet und das HDT gesenkt wird!  

Ich denke und hoffe sehr, daß die nächsten S3 Leitlinien um einiges ergänzt und auch Erneuerungen hinzu kommen werden. Wenn ich bedenke, daß die neuen TNM Klassifikationen maligner Tumoren  7. Auflage, um einiges geändert und Neues hinzugekommen ist, müßten die Urologen und Uro-Operateure noch mals gewaltig in ihrem Fachwissen aufholen und dazu gehört auch das Medikament Avodart mit dem Wirkstoff Dutasterid das nicht nur bei einer vergrößerten Prostata verabreicht wird sondern um so wichtiger bei einer ADT eine sehr wichtige Rolle spielt!

Viel Erfolg mein Lieber!
Helmut

----------


## Helmut.2

Entschuldige, Du heist immernoch Conobar, 



> wie das Dutasterid in unserem Körper verarbeitet und das HDT gesenkt wird!


das Dihydrotestosteron = DHT und nicht HDT!

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Helmut,
danke für die schnelle Antwort . Interessanter Artikel, werde ich ausdrucken und meinem Urologen und Onkologen zukommen lassen. 
Seit etwa einem Jahr fällt mein PSA (o,25 ng/ml) langsam, aber stetig und linear bei einem hohen Dihydrotestosteronspiegel.
Testosteron : Normwert nmol/l 9,9-27,8, mein Wert ca. 16,6 nmol/ml.
 Der DHT-Normalwert wird mir vom Labor angegeben mit 250-500 pg/ml. Mein Wert liegt seit August 2010 bei ca. 1120(!) pg/ml. Jedesmal Diskussionen mit meinem Onkologen...ich stosse auf taube Ohren. PSA fällt...also kein Handlungsbedarf. Finsterid 5 mg/tgl. würden reichen..(spielen hier die Kosten eine Rolle???)
 Mittlerweile habe ich den 4. Urologen....die Sprüche die ich mir antun musste ,wie "...wenn sie sich nicht operieren lassen leben sie in einem Jahr nicht mehr" (war vor 6 Jahren)...oder, der andere Urologe, grinsend  "...Dutasterid verschreibe ich nicht...ist nur PSA-Kosmetik"...u.s.w...u.s.w.
Die nervenaufreibenden Diskussionen mit Urologen, Onkologen und Krankenkassen kosten zusätzlich Energie, die wir eigentlich bei unserer Erkrankung sinnvoller einsetzen könnten.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall versuchen meinen DHT Spiegel zu senken und engmaschig beobachten. Der von mir angestrebte PSA Nadir wird dann hoffentlich schneller erreicht sein...

Alles Gute und allen Betroffenen die Kraft durchzuhalten.

Conobar

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Conobar:-
Du schreibst: "Der von mir angestrebte PSA Nadir". Meinst Du den Wert 0,25 ng/ml oder oder ist das der Wert, um den das PSA faellt? In der Literatur, u.a. von Stephen B. Strum und Dr. Eichhorn, wird immer ein Nadir von 0.05 angstrebt. Wie Du aus frueheren Diskussionen weisst, bin ich nach wie vor ein Leibowitz-Fan, obgleich die Umstaende hier es nicht zulassen,  bei PSA-Anstiegen ueber das Normale hinaus seine Therapie folgerichtig fortzusetzen. So habe ich mir ueber die Hormontherapie viele Gedanken gemacht und bin auf einem voellig anderen Gleis gelandet als die in diesem Thread Schreibenden und es z.Zt. in der herrschenden Behandlungsstrategie Mode ist. Ich will in den naechsten Tagen dazu noch etwas schreiben, aber die Frage, warum Ihr diese Nadir-Tiefstwerte so unbedingt ansteuert, kannst Du mir erklaeren, welchen therapeutischen (nicht diagnostischen) Sinn das macht?  Man darf doch auch nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass die Hormontherapie mit Beschwernissen einhergeht und insbes. zu Schaedigungen der Knochen fuehrt. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Reinardo,

da ich jetzt, in der 2. Phase Hormonblockade, die Therapie unter Bicalutamid und Finasterid gewählt habe, ist mein Testosteronspiegel nicht unterdrückt und im Normbereich. Daher habe ich nicht unter den Beschwerden zu leiden wie unter der DHB. Die Gefahr des Knochenabbaus ist hier auch nicht relevant. Durch NEM versuche ich zusätzlich den Folgen dieser Therapie entgegenzuwirken.
 Natürlich weiß ich das Leibowitz warnt, in Anschlussphasen an die DHB längere Zeit Bicalutamid einzunehmen. 
Ich beziehe mich aber auf Betroffene, die schon mehrere Phasen der seq. Hormontherapie erfolgreich über viele Jahre durchführen.
Durch regelmässige Kontrollen der Prostata per Ultraschall ist mein Tumor unter Beobachtung. Erst eine Veränderung , in welche Richtung auch immer, wird mich zum ändern meiner Therapie veranlassen. Mein Ziel ist es einen PSA Nadir von 0,05 ng/ml auch unter der Seq. Hormontherapie zu erreichen und einige Zeit zu halten. Hier berufe ich mich natürlich auch auf die Erfahrungen von Stephen B.Strum und Dr. Eichhorn. Seit 6 Jahren befasse ich mich, wie du auch , eingehend mit dem Thema. Die einzige sichere Erfahrung ist die, das jede Therapie, egal ob RPE, HB, DHB . u.s.w. bei jedem der beobachteten Betroffenen zu einem anderen Ergebnis führt.
Ich habe eine Therapie gewählt mit den geringsten Nebenwirkungen, und sie scheint bei mir zu wirken. Kurative Erfolge erwarte ich nicht.
Und für mich zählt Lebensqualität..nicht Lebensverlängerung unter erheblichen Einschränkungen.
Alles Gute, und viel Glück .
MfG  conobar

----------


## gunterman

*Bicalutamid 150mg Monotherapie scheint zumindest im kurzen Betrachtungszeitraum von einem Jahr effizient zu sein.*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20950306

In dieser Studie wurde an einem kleinen Patientenkollektiv von 42 Männern mit Osteoporose und nicht metastasiertem aber lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs eine Bicalutamid Monotherapie mit 150mg täglich über ein Jahr getestet.
Nach Ablauf des Jahres zeigte sich: 
Erhalt der Knochendichte und der Quadrizeps-Muskelstärke, keine Verschlechterung bei Knochenmarkern und hohe Lebensqualität während der ganzen Studiendauer (Verbesserung der physischen Stärke und der sexuellen Funktion).
PSA-Abfall nach 3 Monaten im Schnitt um 88%, Testosteron-Anstieg nach einem Jahr um 58 % im Durchschnitt.
Nebenwirkungen: Brustschmerzen und Gynäkomastie

----------


## Conobar

Genauso waren auch meine Feststellungen und die Erfahrungen einiger Bekannter, die die seq. Therapie schon einige Jahre erfolgreich praktizieren.
Meine jahrelangen Herz-Rhytmusstörungen haben sich sogar signifikant verbessert , da ich während der Therapie einen leichten Betablocker einnehme.
Libido und sexuelle Aktivität altersgemäss gut, ohne Einschränkung.
Leberwerte und sonstige Blutwerte: Alle bestens und im Normbereich.(ausser DHT)
Therapiezeit intermittierend seit Diagnose: 6 Jahre
Negative Erfahrung: Gynäkomastie, Polyneuropathie( Schmerzen in den Fussgelenken, während der DHB erheblich intensiver)
Brustschmerzen waren  durch  Gynäkomastie erheblich verstärkt, jetzt aber keine Probleme mehr durch Einahme von Tamoxifen Tabl. 5-10 mg/tgl. intermittierend. Vorher verschriebene Tamoxifen Salbe vom Urologen: (billige Notlösung) : keine Wirkung.
Probleme: Beschaffung der Medikamente. Die DHB musste ich aus Kostengründen grösstenteils aus eigener Tasche finanzieren , auch heute noch Probleme mit der Verschreibung der notwendigen Medikamente.
Hier sind die Selbsthilfegruppen und die uns unterstützende Ärzteschaft gefragt, endlich unsere Politiker vom Verein der "Taschendiebe" zu überzeugen,entsprechende Gesetzte zur Befürwortung der finanziellen Unterstützung durch die Krankenkassen durchzusetzen.
MfG

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Conobar,



> Negative Erfahrung: Gynäkomastie, Polyneuropathie( Schmerzen in den Fussgelenken, während der DHB erheblich intensiver)


bei Polyreuropathie empfehle ich Dir "alpha-Liponsäure 600 mg" nehme es schon mindestens 3 Monate eine Besserung habe ich zwar noch nicht erfahren aber was noch nicht ist kann noch werden!

Solltest Du aber eine so schlimme Polyneuropathie haben, die mit plötzlichen Fuß und Waden Krämpfen einher gehen, dann sollte dein Neurologe Dir das Medikament Levodopa-ratiopharm comp. 100 mg/25 mg Tabletten PZN-0594614 verschieben und die nehme ich spät Abends und ich habe ruhe mit den Beinen in der Nacht!

Auf meiner Website sind beide Medikamente Gebrauchsinformationen findest Du wenn man etwas runter scrollt. 

Alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Helmut,

Ich mische mir tägl. einen Esslöffel Gelatine in Pulverform unters Essen,habe das Gefühl einer Linderung der Gelenkschmerzen. Hatte ich auch während der DHB so gemacht, und nach einigen Wochen haben die Schmerzen nachgelassen. Obs letztendlich daran lag...wer weiß.
Deine Hinweise über die anderen Möglichkeiten mit den von dir genannten Medikamenten nehme ich dankend zur Kenntnis.

MfG  Conobar

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Conobar. Wie ich aus Deinem Profil sehe, hast Du ja schon einiges mitgemacht. Schlimm ist es, wenn Beschwerden falsch interpretiert und dann falsch behandelt werden. Meine Erfahrungen mit insgesamt 4 Urologen in den letzten 12 Monaten waren auch sehr schlecht. Und meine Therapie mir ausreden konnten diese "Experten"  schon gar nicht.
Dennoch begreife ich nicht, was Du mit Deiner Hormontherapie noch bezweckst. Bei einem Nadir von 0,25 koenntest Du doch zufrieden sein und damit aufhoeren. Einen moeglicherweise noch vorhandenen "unsterblichen" Anteil Residualkrebs hoeherer Malignitaet erreichst Du mit der Hormontherapie ohnehin nicht. Was an hormonsensitiven  Zellen kuenftig nachwaechst, kannst Du auch spaeter bei wieder hoeheren PSA-Werten leicht wieder wegbekommen. Das gaebe Dir Zeit, Dich zu erholen und den anderen gesundheitlichen Problemen Dich zuzuwenden. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatten wir vor Jahren schon einmal Kontakt und damals auch gefunden, dass wir eine aehnliche Krankheitssituation haben. Wie bei Dir war auch bei mir ein Gleason 2+3 diagnostiziert worden. Dies entsprach nach der von mir fuer kuenftig gewaehlten  DNA-Diagnostik dem Status peridiploid. In den folgenden Jahren hat sich das verschlechtert und die letzte Messung nach Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie ergab den Status multiploid. Das duerfte etwa  einem Gleason von 3+4 entsprechen oder schlimmer. Das ist eine normale Entwicklung ueber die Jahre, die gefaehrlich ist, weil der PSA-Wert dies nicht anzeigt. 
Gruss und auch Dir alles Gute. Reinardo

----------


## HorstK

Reinardo, 
ich meine, es würde Dir heute besser gehen, wenn Du Dich bei Deinem Gleason-Wert von 2+3 damals anders entschieden hättest. (Natürlich - hinterher ist man immer schlauer)

Bei mir war's so:

*DHB nach Leibowitz als Erst-Therapie:* Im Nachhinein für mich eine Fehlentscheidung!

*RPE:* In letzter Sekunde gerade noch die für mich richtige Entscheidung.

*Rezidiv-OP:* Für mich eine notwendige Folge-Entscheidung.

*Strahlentherapie:* Mal schaun, ich würde mir später sicherlich Vorwürfe machen, wenn ich diese 4. Therapie-Möglichkeit nicht gemacht hätte.

Ob das alles etwas mit der Gesamt-Überlebenszeit zu tun hat - wer weiß?

*Status quo:* Ich freue mich über jeden neuen Tag, ohne Krebs-Medikamente, ohne Schmerzen, ohne Kontinenz (Harn/Stuhl)-Probleme, ohne Urologen-Termine. 
Zur PSA-Messung fahre ich direkt in's Labor.

Ich hoffe, daß es für eine lange Zeit so bleibt!

Alles Gute,

Horst

----------


## Anonymous3

> Reinardo, 
> ich meine, es würde Dir heute besser gehen, wenn Du Dich bei Deinem Gleason-Wert von 2+3 damals anders entschieden hättest...


Reinardo,
ja, genau das habe ich auch schon manchmal gedacht. Hättest Du 'damals' eine kosolidierende lokale Therapie versucht - wer weiss. Vielleicht ist es dazu immer noch nicht zu spät?

Andi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Andi ind HorstK. Danke fuer Eure Stellungnahmen. Ich will darauf antworten, weil ich nicht Eurer Meinung bin. Dies ist aber ein von H.Burger initiierter Thread ueber einen Paradigmenwechsel. Ich habe jedoch eine diametral entgegengesetzte Meinung ueber einen notwendigen Paradigmenwechsel bei der Hormontherapie als H.Burger. In einem neu eroeffneten Thread werde ich dazu etwas sagen, brauche jedoch noch etwas Zeit fuer Quellenstudium.  Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Kemil 1

gilt dies auch für Betroffene die bereits "hormonresistent" sind?

----------


## cligensa

Viele der hier gestellten Fragen zu Langzeitergebnissen der DHB, der HB3, des Einsatzes von Casodex 150 sind bereits in Patientenergebnisse und Studien beantwortet. Sogar in Deutschland hat Dr. Kamradt in einer Studie zu Patientenergebnissen der DHB mit deutschen Patienten (119) nachgewiesen, dass die guten Ergebnisse hier genau so vorliegen, wie bei Dr. Leibowitz. Wenn eine "Heilung" durch DHB angezweifelt wird, dann ist das genau so richtig und falsch wie die "Heilung" nach RP und RT. Wahrscheinlich muß man annehmen, dass ein bereits ein wenig aggressiver PK eine systemische Situation zur Folge hat. Wie soll der systemische Anteil bei einer lokalen Therapie bekämpft werden können, wenn nicht durch körpereigene oder medikamentöse Kampfmittel? Der RP-Guru Walsh, der nur gering aggressive PK in seine RP-Erfolgs-Statistik-Studien aufnimmt, hat noch niemals ehrliche, statistische Daten zum "Versagen", d.h. wieder auftreten eines Rezidivs nach RP bei nicht geringer Krebs-Ausgangssituation veröffentlicht. Eine RP oder RT ist eine gute Voraussetzung, ein Rezidiv zu entwickeln, nur spricht man nicht darüber, es könnten für die Urologen weniger für Operateure wirtschaftlich vorteilhafte Entscheidungen von Patienten im Anfangsstadium ihrer Erkrankung getroffen werden. Das darf nicht gefördert werden.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Andreas S.

Liebe Mitstreiter, 

wieder einmal möchte ich auf den Ursprungsthread von Hansjörg Burger zurückkommen, nämlich den Paradigmenwechsel in der Hormontherapie, und von meinen Erfahrungen mit niedrigdosiertem Bicalutamid berichten. Näheres dazu in meinem Beitrag vom 24.10.2010 weiter unten. Ich habe dazu heute bereits in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, denke aber, mein Erfahrungsbericht gehört hierher:
Im Januar dieses Jahres war mein PSA nach zweimaliger ADT3 wieder auf 1,0 gestiegen, so daß ich, um eine  weitere Runde  ADT3 zu vermeiden, mit Bicalutamid 50mg/Tag plus Avodart  2x0,5 anfing. Der  PSA-Wert sank innerhalb von 4 Wochen von 1,0 auf 0,18. Daraufhin  nahm ich die  Mittel, einer Empfehlung von Dr. Barken zufolge, alle zwei  Tage ein.  Das PSA verharrte. Bei einer Einnahme alle 3 Tage stiegs  wieder zügig  an, so daß ichs jetzt wieder alle 2 Tage einnehme. Das PSA  liegt jetzt bei 0,14.  Das Ziel ist, so Dr. Barken, nach Erreichen eines Nadirs  auf 50mg  einmal die Woche zu kommen, um die - bei mir zur Zeit trotz  der  niedrigen Dosierung erheblichen - Nebenwirkungen (Gynäkomastie,   Blutdruckanstieg) zu verringern. 

Gruß,
Andreas

----------


## Rainer

*Erfahrungsbericht Bicalutamid 150*
Hallo Leute,
 wollte mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder melden. Nehme seit Januar 2008 Bicamed 150 mg und vertrage es super!
Mein PSA ist stabil bei 0,04. 
Meine Frage an das Forum, ob eine Einnahmepause zu empfehlen ist? Habe noch nie mein Testo-Wert bestimmen lassen, wäre das auch fällig?
Ich habe diesen Beitrag unter Antworten gepostet, weil ich nicht wußte, wie ich zu diesem Thema eine Frage aufmache.

Gruß Rainer

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo Rainer,

Testo wird durch Bicalutamid nicht unterdrückt. Ich nahm seit Mitte 2007 zunächst 150 mg, seit Mitte 2010 für ein halbes Jahr 100 mg, seit Anfang 2011 50 mg und pausiere seit Mai d.J. Zusätzlich nahm ich von Mitte 2008 bis Mai d.J. 5 mg Avodart (also sequentielle Hormonblockade). Mein PSA ist seit ca 4 Jahren bei 0,01. Testosteron hat sich nicht recht erholt (so um 1 bis 2 ng/ml). Das Ganze nach Lyphadenektomie (2 befallene Knoten von 21 entnommenen) Anfang 2007 und anschließender 3D-RT (bei einem 4+5-Tumor). Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Klaus (A)

> *Testo wird durch Bicalutamid nicht unterdrückt*. ..............
> 
> *........Testosteron hat sich nicht recht erholt* (so um 1 bis 2 ng/ml).........



Hallo Knut.

Was meinst Du denn mit Deinen obigen beiden Feststellungen??

Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch??

Kaus

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo Klaus,

Bicalutamid hat die Eigenschaft, den Testosteronspiegel (anders als beim Einsatz von LHRH-Agonisten) nicht zu unterdrücken. Mein Testosteronspiegel lag vor Therapiebeginn im Frühjahr 2007 nur bei etwa 4 ng/ml. Nach einmaligem Einsatz von Trenantone ging er bis August 2007 auf 0,2 zurück. Mein neuer Uro hat wegen meines noch „jugendlichen” Alters das damals frisch zugelassene Casodex verordnet, um mir die Nebenwirkungen des LHRH zu ersparen. Dafür trat dann trotz prophylaktischer Gabe von 12 Gy auf die Brustdrüsen eine recht ausgeprägte Gynäkomastie auf. Mein derzeitiger Testo liegt wie schon erwähnt bei 1-2 ng/ml.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Eheweib

@Isbjörn 
das verstehe ich nicht?! so ganz. Ich dachte Bicalutamid greift über die Hypophyse an den Rezeptoren der Testobildner an und lässt Testosteron versiegen auf 0, dann dürfte doch im Blut kein Testo mehr sichtbar sein? 
Und... wie ist denn jetzt der neueste Stand (letzter Eintrag war ja vom Sommer 2011)

Eheweib

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Eheweib,

es macht wenig Sinn, in alte Threads einzusteigen. Dennoch bitte *hier* lesen.

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Eheweib,

Bicalutamid besetzt die Bindungsstellen für Testosteron an Zellen der Vorsteherdrüse, so dass die Wirkung des Testosterons unterdrückt und damit auch das Wachstum von Tumorzellen gehemmt wird. Mein aktueller Testowert liegt bei 0,9 ng/ml. Mein Uro und ich haben beschlossen, jetzt mit 6wöchigen Testosterongaben nach und nach auf ca. 4 ng/ml zu kommen, die ich vor Therapiebeginn hatte.

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Eheweib

Danke!
ab wann sollte man nach Beginn der Einnahme den Testo bestimmen lassen und wie drücke ich das beim Uro durch?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Eheweib,

nachdem nun hier einiges durcheinander gebracht wird, mache ich es mir erneut leicht und bitte höflich, *diese* Erläuterungen zu lesen. Die primäre Senkung des Testo-Spiegels wird medikamentös per LHRH-Analoga erreicht, während Casodex mit seinem Wirkstoff Bicalutamid lediglich die Rezeptoren besetzt. Im Normalfall sollte beim Einsatz z. B. von Zoladex der Testo-Wert rapide heruntergehen und eine Messung nach etwa 3 Monaten einen relevanten bzw. gewünschten Wert erbringen. Ich wünsche einen guten Schlaf, der für mich jetzt wichtig ist.

----------


## Isbjørn

Meine Werte werden vierteljährlich ermittelt: PSA, Testosteron, DHT, CGA, NSE usw. Das Ganze ohne Druck meinerseits. Fühle mich gut aufgehoben.

Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Knut,

seit 3 Jahren bist Du Forumsbenutzer. In Deinem Profil sind keinerlei Hinweise zu Deiner bisherigen Prostata-Historie. Wenn Blutwerte vierteljährlich ermittelt werden, könnte man davon ausgehen, dass man aktuell mit Problemen rechnet, die man rechtzeitig erkennen möchte. Aber DHT, CGA, NSE etc. auch noch vierteljährlich kontrollieren zu lassen, erscheint mir eher etwas übertrieben. 

*"Bei Pragmatikern richten sich Ansichten und Absichten nach den Aussichten"
*(Robert Lembke)

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Harald,

vielleicht hast Du Recht. Hier nun in Kurzfassung: Schau Dir meinen Beitrag 80 in diesem Thread an. Ich hatte immer die Geschichte von Wil de Jongh im Hinterkopf und durch mein Vorgehen nun eine lückenlose Historie, auf die wer auch immer irgendwann zurückgreifen kann. Mein aktueller PSA-Wert nach einjähriger Therapiepause: 0,01. Sieht doch nicht schlecht aus, oder?

Gruß
Knut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Knut,




> durch mein Vorgehen nun eine lückenlose Historie, auf die wer auch immer irgendwann zurückgreifen kann.


wie soll man denn auf etwas zurückgreifen, was Du nicht systematisch darstellst. Dein Beitrag #80 enthält doch nur eine Momentaufnahme! Wozu bei PSA 0.01 ng/ml vierteljährlich CGA etc.?

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Isbjørn

Hallo, Harald,

mein Beitrag #80 beschreibt einen Therapiezeitraum von 4 Jahren, innerhalb dessen alle Marker, die gemessen wurden, im grünen Bereich lagen. Vielleicht später mal in meinem Profil dazu mehr. Ich klinke mich jetzt aus diesem Thread aus.

Gruß
Knut

----------

